# Forgive me Fathaa



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Is it a sin fer the Uplander to also be a bird watcher/feeder??? The question is always asked how can you shoot'em??? Of course the pic here is of my peanut lovin Western Scrub Jay which I do not shoot but it would be the same for Upland species that frequent the yerd... I don't consider it strange as my nonhuntin acquaintances do??? It can be a struggle to explain how it all ties together... Any thought's???_


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple of those hanging around my place. My wife feeds them my pigeon food. Cool. 8)


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Only an egg robbing magpie gets the death sentence in the yard.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_They are cool, purdy dawgone intelligent also... I've also read where they are credited with the planting of mucho Oak Brush along our mtn ranges... They stash Acorns alot of the time it's in the ground and ferget where they stashed'em or don't need'em and up pops a Scrub Oak plant..._


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> It can be a struggle to explain how it all ties together... Any thought's???


I think most hunters are the tree-huggingest people out there. We love to be in the outdoors and spend more time out watching nature than most anybody else. We appreciate God's creations and celebrate in them. We just haven't forgotten that we're a carvivorous species that appreciates a meal that hasn't been pumped full of steroids or dye.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

+ 1 Ryan


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Well my man this is how I see it. 

Most of the population, of people, view us as ******* killers. And they think that we just go out and shoot every wild animal that swims, runs, or flies. That is how a lot of movies portray us now days. 

Where as, we the true hunters, view things differently. We have a purpose out in the field. We have only wild game in our minds when we hit the fields, mountains, or swamps. Although we are in it for more than the purpose of killing wild game. There is the scenery, the solitude, and companionship or camaraderie you share when hunting with other individuals.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are many stages of a hunter's existence. We start by killing everything we can, we dominate and subdue nature. Then we progress into the competitive stage, we have to kill one bigger and better than anyone else. Then the subsistence stage, we only kill what we can eat (or pawn off on to our neighbors). Through it all, we come to the realization that we are part of nature. We are here to use our resources wisely. To appreciate the beauty and bounty of nature. Yes, I feel a touch of sadness when I harvest an animal or bird. But I am more than a common watcher of nature, I am part of nature when I join in the cycle of life. I get to admire the beauty of the animal from a very personal perspective. I get to feel it. I get to taste it. I get to experience nature with all of my senses, not just two or three. Those who have never experienced nature on this level will never understand.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I think most hunters are the tree-huggingest people out there. We love to be in the outdoors and spend more time out watching nature than most anybody else. We appreciate God's creations and celebrate in them.


_Well stated and I agree!!!_


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Good Gawd Quill...is that a Frog wearing suspenders in your yard????

Rick


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Yes sir, he's the smaller one of the two I have... I'll have to see if I can dig up a pic of the larger frog/peanut distributor...

Ahhh, yes to the right, also a pic of the Scrub Jay perched on it but ya can't see it...
Hmmmm, I get this feeling I'm destroyin that whole Outlaw image thang here... -)O(- _


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

We feed songbirds in our yard, I never bother them. But starlings, Magpies and rats from the neighbor's shed are the reason BB guns were made. :wink:


----------



## Juany Utah (Aug 2, 2008)

Real outlaws dont take pics of bluebirds and play on wildlife forums.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_I beg to differ Juany, I believe yer referring to the intellectually challenged Outlaw, to which most of them are in jail or on welfare... Whats yer story???_


----------



## Juany Utah (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the pics, they are so chic, it's just that the title outlaw just doesn't fit you. I can tell you are actually a nice boy and not someone who is in jail or running from the law. I bet your wife or girlfriend (if that's the way you swing) :wink: would agree that you really are a sweety. I bet your mother still pinches your cheeks too. :wink:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you her to stir up trouble Juany?


----------



## Juany Utah (Aug 2, 2008)

Petersen said:


> Are you her to stir up trouble Juany?


In a friendly sort of way. I have noticed this forum has a culture of expressing strong viewpoints, and I do too. I am an outdoor enthusiast who happens to be very liberal. I have read these forums for a few months now since I found this site and I thought I would join in. Have I crossed the line?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

No, you haven't crossed any lines, and liberal opinions are welcome here. It's just that your choice of user name and your deliberately confrontational posts set off an alarm. There's nothing wrong with a good debate, and if you're here to do that, like I said, welcome to the forum. If you're just looking to stir up a fight, that's another story.


----------



## Juany Utah (Aug 2, 2008)

ALot of posts on here are very confrontational in their very nature. There is alot of anger expressed on here towards gays and liberals. I happen to be liberal as well as an outdoorsman and much of what I have read on here is meant to poke jabs at people like me. I will try to express my viewpoints in a non threatening manner but I know that my views will not be recieved well on here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Juany Utah said:


> ALot of posts on here are very confrontational in their very nature. Their is alot of anger expressed on here towards gays and liberals. I happen to be both as well as an outdoorsman and much of what I have read on here is meant to poke jabs at people like me. I will try to express my viewpoints in a non threatening manner but I know that my views will not be recieved well on here.


Juanito,
If you make your objections in a respectful manner you will see that any views are respected and generally discussed in a civil manner; welcome!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I like the pics, they are so chic, it's just that the title outlaw just doesn't fit you. I can tell you are actually a nice boy and not someone who is in jail or running from the law. I bet your wife or girlfriend (if that's the way you swing) would agree that you really are a sweety. I bet your mother still pinches your cheeks too.


 _Boy, ya sure have me pegged, sounds like yer purdy sweet on me too Cupcake..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, that jay really likes those frog nuts... :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Frog nuts? that sounds like a good name for some candy or a salty snack.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mmmmmmm. 

Hey buddy, "pass me some of them salty frog nuts"! o-||


----------

